# Corsair Hydro Series H105 oder H100i?



## 777890 (4. September 2014)

Hallo,

welche der beiden Kühlungen sind besser, die Corsair Hydro Series H105 oder die H100i?

Gekühlt wird ein i7, platz habe ich für einen 240iger Radiator.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2014)

Geben sich wohl beide nicht viel.
Ich würde dir allerdings vom Kauf einer AiO Wasserkühlung abraten, dort werden billigste Komponenten in ein geschlossenes System gebaut, hat man beim Kauf noch keine Probleme ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das in den nächsten Monaten die Pumpe anfängt zu rattern bzw nach ein paar Jahren ganz den Geist aufgibt. Wechseln kann man in diesem geschlossenen Kreislauf nichts außer den Lüfter am Radiator. Da sich Wasser über die zeit verflüchtigt und du auch dieses nicht nachfüllen kannst wird das auch irgendwann zum Problem.

Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben kannst würde ich zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung raten, dort lassen sich alle Komponenten auswählen, tauschen und auch warten.
Ansonsten würde ich dir wenn der Platz ausreicht zu einem Luftkühler raten, im Preisbereich von 50-70€ können diese Kühler gut mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung mithalten welche knapp 40 - 50€ mehr kosten. 
Da das Budget wahrscheinlich um die 100-120€ beträgt würde ich zu einem dieser Kühler bzw dem Phanteks raten, wenn man die Kühler ab und zu mal absaugt hat man solang der Sockel weiter vom Hersteller supportet wird sehr lange was von einem dieser Kühler.


----------



## 777890 (4. September 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass ich keine großen Kühler/eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung verbauen kann, da der Platz nicht reicht.
Ich habe ein Cube-Gehäuse mit einer max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe von 13cm.

Es gibt ja auch Kühler, bei denen der Lüfter parallel zum Mainboard sitzt. Ist das eine Alternative, bzw. könnt ihr mir da eine Empfehlung geben?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. September 2014)

aRoken eco k9nnte passn... Da gescheide lüfter drauf tut es...
Ich hab xie h100i und bin schon fast enttäuscht, selbst im push und pull mit 4 guten lüftern die bei ner wakü verwendet werden reicht die kühlung ned wirklich... Also ich rate von kowakü ab


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. September 2014)

13 cm sind echt wenig, da würde dann nur noch im Falle einer Luftkühlung ein Top-Blow-Kühler in Frage kommen allerdings sind die leider meistens recht laut wenn man es anständig kühl haben möchte. 
Aber auch da gäbe es zwei Kühler die solange man nicht übertaktet reichen könnten, ich würde diese zwei empfehlen wobei der Phanteks schon zu hoch sein könnte, angegeben wird er ja mit einer höhe von 14 cm manchmal passt es aber doch. Getestet wurde hier mit einem 2500k der wohl weniger Abwärme hat als der bei dir verbaute I7 (Modell ?). Allerdings konnte der I5 ohne Oc gut unter 60°C bei 800 Rpm gekühlt werden mit einer Laustärke von ungefähr 35-38 db(A).

Wenn der Platz bzw das Geld für eine richtige Wakü nicht vorhanden ist musst du wohl doch zu einer Kowakü greifen, da will ich allerdings keine Empfehlung für aussprechen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. September 2014)

Nimm die H105  
Habe zwar nur eine H100 aber kühlen tun sie alle mal echt super und das mit gerade mal 600 rpm Lüfter 

Zudem hat die H105 eine Pumpe von Asetek dieein wenig leiser sind als die 4 eckigen ^^


----------



## 777890 (5. September 2014)

Also der Phanteks ist zu hoch, es passen wirklich nur Kühler bis 13cm rein.
Zur Wahl habe ich nun den Noctua NH-L12, den Noctua NH-C14 und die Corsair H105.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den NH-L12 besorgen, eigentlich müsste er meinen i7 2600 ordentlich kühlen können.
Das größere Modell NH-C14 fällt leider weg, da man die beiden 140mm Lüfter nicht mit PMW regeln kann.
Und die Corsair H105 lohnt sich eigentlich nur wenn ich übertakte...zudem bräuchte ich dazu noch 2 leise Lüfter.

Ich werde euch dann berichten, ob der Noctua meinen i7 kühl halten kann. Falls er doch zu unterdimensioniert ist, kann ich immer noch zur Corsair greifen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. September 2014)

Warum kommt der Alpenföhn Gottard nicht für dich in Frage, der müsste etwas stärker sein als dier NH-L12 und sollte mit 13 cm ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. September 2014)

g..kauf lieber n gescheides case + lukü...
Kowakü rentiert einfach nicht...


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. September 2014)

Naja ein Cube kauft man ja weil man ein Cube will, billiger sind die Würfel auch oft nicht.


----------



## Kaki008 (9. September 2014)

Also ich hab die H105 und kann mich echt absolut nicht beklagen.. Ist bei mir schön leise, habe aber auch noch neue Lüfter von Corsair dazu gekauft  Mein i7 950 ist bei ca. 41°C im Idle. ( Unter Last habe ich noch nicht geschaut) Mit der H50 war er bei knapp 60 und ist beim Zocken oftmals abgestürzt. Passiert nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. September 2014)

41°C im idle ist aber schun ne menge xD
selsbst meinbe h100i schaffts unter 35°C zu bleiben xD

trtzdem empfehle ich nen lukühler


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. September 2014)

Wurde schon empfohlen passt aber nicht bitte mal den ganzen Thread lesen bevor man postet. Der Temperaturfühler ließt im niedrigen Bereich auch oft viel ungenauer aus, extreme Beispiele sieht man oft bei den aktuellen AMD Prozessoren, ob da jetzt 40° oder 30°C ausgelesen wird macht absolut keinen Unterschied und sagt nicht viel aus.


----------



## Godbite (11. September 2014)

Habe eine Normale Corsair h100 mit 4 lüftern meine cpu kommt bei vollast trotz der unter aufgefürten übertaktung nicht über 65°C. Also ansich top zufrieden damit. Klar ist ne custom wakü besser aber die belastet das budget doch schon um ein vielfaches.

Also solltes dich nicht stören wenn nach 2-3 jahren evtl das ding ersetzt werden muss wüsste ich keinen grund dir davon abzuraten ne kompakt wakü zu holen. 
gibt ja auch kleinere (zb h60) kostet dan nichtmehr viel mehr als ein guter luftkühler benötigt kaum platz und die kühlleistung müsste dicke reichen wenn du nicht zu doll oc'en willst.

Ich find die h60 wie aber auch die h100 sehr leise obwohl meistens das gegenteil gesagt wird vlt hab ich aber auch nur glück gehabt.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. September 2014)

Hab alles gelesen... Es gibt aber auch flache lukühler... Nur fällt mir zu denen kein. Beispiel grad ein


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. September 2014)

Auch flache Luftkühler habe ich schon empfohlen.. .


----------



## Noxxphox (11. September 2014)

kowaküs an sich sind nunmal nicht schlecht, aber leider ist die performaance nicht die beste...
ich würde mir keiner mehr kaufen da die standradtlküfter bescheiden sind und du dir dazu noch lüfter kaufen darfst


----------



## 777890 (12. September 2014)

So, der Noctua ist drin und ich bin wirklich überrascht über die Kühlleistung & Lautstärke.

Ab 70% wird er aus ca. 1m hörbar, beim Zocken ging er nie über 50C° (allerdings bei LOL). Im idle bei ca. 770rpm hält der die CPU um die 30°C.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. September 2014)

Dann Glückwunsch gute Wahl  und mit dem Noctua wirst du deutlich länger Spaß haben als mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung.


----------

